

Best schools for software developers - willfarrell
https://www.linkedin.com/edu/rankings/ca/undergraduate-software-engineering?trk=edu-rankings-ctg-card

======
smt88
Rankings are based on landing "desirable" jobs. "Desirable" is so subjective
as to make these rankings meaningless.

They might consider a job of Google or Microsoft to be desirable, but many
developers like startups and would disagree (and vice-versa).

If you want a good software job, zealously write software for free and for
fun, put it on Github, and look around. It's not hard to find the first rung
of the ladder, and from there it's easy to move into roles that are more and
more desirable for you.

------
frostmatthew
Title should probably be edited to say "in Canada." For those interested in
the US rankings: [https://www.linkedin.com/edu/rankings/us/undergraduate-
softw...](https://www.linkedin.com/edu/rankings/us/undergraduate-software-
engineering)

------
gamechangr
I see this is "in Canada". Is there a way to see all schools together?

